# Music Played on Crystal Glasses



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2015)

Using only glasses of water.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 21, 2015)

That's great!  I've seen videos of people who can do that, and I'm always amazed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow...what a talent.


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2015)

It's called a "glass harp" or "glass harmonica".   Whatever it's called, it's still amazing!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2015)

I liked the part where he nudged the table with his hip to get the tremolo effect.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2017)

Here’s my version.


----------

